# Brewster model 239 fighter BW-372 of Finnish Air Force



## v2 (Feb 3, 2007)

...lifted from a lake in Russian Karelia:
Brewster model 239 BW-372 discovered


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2007)

WOW, she really looks in good shape. Would be interesting to see if they will make her flyable.

Micdrow


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Mangrove (Feb 7, 2007)

Old news. The BW-372 is not going to be a flyable plane but a static aircraft with original paint and markings.

Virtualpilots - The story of a Brewster

BW-372 - photos


----------



## v2 (Feb 23, 2007)

more:
http://www.warbirdforum.com/bw372.htm


----------

